# Sept 30th BMQ



## Druzza (13 Aug 2013)

Heading out from Edmonton for Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist for Sept 30th BMQ

Anyone else heading out at the same time?


----------



## lyndsay (22 Aug 2013)

I will be there. RMS Clrk (Navy) coming from Kingston.


----------



## Fairvtech (10 Sep 2013)

I'm flying out of Toronto on the 28th. From Owen Sound, ON. 
Vehicle Technician (ARMY)


----------



## Boissy (15 Sep 2013)

I'll be heading there from North Bay.


----------



## Fairvtech (15 Sep 2013)

When is everyone set to arrive? 



			
				Boissy said:
			
		

> I'll be heading there from North Bay.


What trade are you in?



Fair. J


----------



## Boissy (15 Sep 2013)

I'm arriving on the 28th probably around noon. My trade is military police. I'm Air Force to. How about you fair?


----------



## Fairvtech (15 Sep 2013)

Awesome, good job on getting MP Boissy.
 I'm Vehicle Tech with Army. 

I have not been given flight details, so I am not sure of my arrival time yet. 
I swear in/give oath on Thursday and will be given all my details then. I imagine that my arrival would be close to your's as well on the 28th for there minimization on transport. I'm just a short flight out of Toronto.


----------



## chixdigit (26 Sep 2013)

I'm flying in from Victoria. I'm RMS in the Air Force


----------

